
First vaper reported dead after mysterious lung disease - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20830412/vape-death-lung-disease-cdc-e-cigarettes
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20785100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20785100)

